# 3.2 V6 Exhaust Flap Mod



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Guys,

Would like to have a go at this.

Read some good info on how to do it.

Has anyone a picture to show me exactley where to disconnect the pipe from, block and reconnect to same place.

Thanks jay


----------



## jv1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Look under the rear of the car, close-ish to the right hand side exhaust tail pipe. Pull hose out of valve type unit. Exhaust will now be louder and more enjoyable at times but right annoying at about 55/60!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

hi
its not too difficult to find or do, done it myself, i find it ok not too annoying 
well not as annoying as the stupid radio volume going up and down when it feels like it


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

No pics mate but it really is simple - trust me! 

On the righthand outlet Jay, you will see a black circular plastic actuator (about 1 1/2 " in size).

There is a small rubber tube going to this, simply hold the actuator and pull firmly on the tube.

Once you have disconnected the tube - screw the screw in (this is a little fiddly as the screw should be a tight fit!)

Once you have inserted the screw about an inch down the tube, simply re insert the tube back into the actuator. (it will look no different to when you started  )

Job done - the actuator has been isolated and the flap will remain open at all times.

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

done this mod but tube wont go back on so tucked it in a hollow pocket


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Found these after a bit of work on google...

Can anyone confirm if I'm correct??










Thanks Jay


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> Found these after a bit of work on google...
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I'm correct??
> 
> ...


Yes, simple as that mate!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> done this mod but tube wont go back on so tucked it in a hollow pocket


I think that will be because you haven't inserted the screw far enough into the tube. :?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys bring on the weekend.....or a dry 10 minutes when its not raining :x

Thanks Jay


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

cool, let us know how you get on please as I have wonderd about doing it too! thanks!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

there are other products available for 3.2 and 3.2 DSGers. Liquid and DSG software upgrade and of course a remap


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> there are other products available for 3.2 and 3.2 DSGers. Liquid and DSG software upgrade and of course a remap


Steve,

VAGCHECK Remap - Done  
WAK Box - Done  
Think this flapper mod will finish off nicey.

How is your liquid going??? I do want one but don't like the idea of mounting in a vent or anything that make the dash non OEM. Was looking at the Liquid Cube or similar which I can just put in the glovebox when not required. Someone on here mention this product http://www.vi-performance.com/ Vi Performance Monitor. Which looks better than a LiquidCube. Buts as its such a new device nothing found in the way of reviews. Awesome say its a good bit of kit.
Thanks Jay


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im more than happy with my Liquid and when not required it can be removed from the vent and origonal vent pushed back in. The Vi unit looks good but im not happy about shoving things on the dash or window that will make the car look like its a gadget shop. Liquid is cheaper and removeable to. The Vi will data log and Liquid wont, but i dont need that facility. Im not sure what is compatible on the Vi with a 3.2 as Liquid has only very recently been developed for the 3.2 with updates on the way to improve information. I am in no way linked to Liquid sales but the way i keep singing its praises maybe i should be on commission.
Hope you have seen Liquid in action as that may be a good judge. Maybe you should come to a meet with people who have invested in this product.
steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't keep the flap mod more than a day... the drone got me down. Sounded better at certain revs but when cruising it was a pain!!!! :?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> I didn't keep the flap mod more than a day... the drone got me down. Sounded better at certain revs but when cruising it was a pain!!!! :?


Thanks - I wondered the same myself so think I will hold off doing it. I see it's a popular mod with Aston Martin V8 owners, leaving the flap open...that thing must be so noisy then on normal drives! Mind you, wouldn't mind owning the Aston and having the chance to find out!

Think I'll leave my 'flap' as it is for now then...

...on a similar note - an aftermarket performance exhaust for the 3.2 - do they also have the flap?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Done the mod, by doing as said disconnected the pipe and blocked it with a screw and replaced the tube back on the actuator.

On the inital trial drive after the mod I was very please....sounded great with that V6 grumble.. 

However as the day went on, I gave it a thought and it kept going around in my mind the "drone" noise on long drives that some people have mention.

So came up with an idea, using a very small air compression valve. About the size of a matchbox as below, 6mm diameter pipe feed. I can switch the mod on and off as required in seconds. This valve was from a company called Festo, find on google. The valve is completely hidden from sight.


Currently left as shut off....for that grumble noise... 

Jay


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice one Jay - good idea!

Not sure how much use it will get though  I love the noise!!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

RobLE said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't keep the flap mod more than a day... the drone got me down. Sounded better at certain revs but when cruising it was a pain!!!! :?
> ...


Funny you should mention that. I know a chap who lives in my mums street with a V8 Vantage. I went out in it a few months back and it really sounds great. I saw it again yesterday (in the rain  )and it sounded really nice heading up the road. He doesn't have the flap mod as it's loud enough without it!! :lol:

To me the flap mod on the TT doesn't really improve the engine noise, it's just the exhaust boom! The best option would be a new exhaust. I wonder if Milltek and the like include the flap??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Flap is only OEM. No aftermarket exhausts use the flapper.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

> by jayTTapp on 22 Nov 2009, 22:18
> 
> So came up with an idea, using a very small air compression valve. About the size of a matchbox as below, 6mm diameter pipe feed. I can switch the mod on and off as required in seconds. This valve was from a company called Festo, find on google. The valve is completely hidden from sight.


Jay just out of interest where did you get that valve from?

I wouldn't mind buying one and trying it myself

Also did you insert the valve into the actuator and the pipe into the valve?

Or did you cut the pipe and insert the valve into that, leaving the pipe connected to the actuator?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

RichDean said:


> > by jayTTapp on 22 Nov 2009, 22:18
> >
> > So came up with an idea, using a very small air compression valve. About the size of a matchbox as below, 6mm diameter pipe feed. I can switch the mod on and off as required in seconds. This valve was from a company called Festo, find on google. The valve is completely hidden from sight.
> 
> ...


You can get them from a company called Festo....drop me your address on a PM, I'll send you one, I have a spare somewhere. As for the fitting, about 60mm down the pipe from the actuator. Cut straight through the pipe. Then connect each end of the pipe you just cut through to the valve. The valve connectors are push fit, so you may need some smaller diameter pipe to push into the value connectors, then the existing pipe pushes over this like a sleeve. Just ensure you have the flow direction right as most valves have a flow direction. I see you're in Kent so can always meet up somewhere. Just give me afew days to see if I have this spare I'm sure I've got.
Jay


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> hi
> its not too difficult to find or do, done it myself, i find it ok not too annoying
> well not as annoying as the stupid radio volume going up and down when it feels like it


Lol - i know what you mean - that thing has a mind of it's own.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Jay,

I PM'd you, but if you've the serial number of this wee valve beautie I might try it myself. Nice :idea: , making the mod easy to reverse/redo.


----------

